# RECALL: Giant 2009 TCR Advanced SL



## Old_school_nik (May 21, 2002)

Giant Bicycle, Inc. Recalls Bicycles; Fork Can Break Causing Rider to Fall 



The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission is an independent federal agency created by Congress in 1973 and charged with protecting the American public from unreasonable risks of serious injury or death from more than 15,000 types of consumer products under the agency's jurisdiction. To report a dangerous product or a product-related injury, call the CPSC hotline at 1-800-638-2772, or visit http//:www.cpsc.gov/talk.html. Further recall information is available at http://www.cpsc.gov. (PRNewsFoto/U.S. CONSUMER PRODUCT SAFETY COMMISSION) (Newscom TagID: prnphotos054519)

WASHINGTON, DC UNITED STATES 



WASHINGTON, Jan. 14 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission, in cooperation with the firm named below, today announced a voluntary recall of the following consumer product. Consumers should stop using recalled products immediately unless otherwise instructed. (To access color photos of the following recalled products, see CPSC's Web site at www.cpsc.gov.)


(Logo: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20030904/USCSCLOGO) 


Name of product: 2009 model year TCR Advanced SL and SL (ISP) Bicycles and Frames

Units: About 1,000

Importer: Giant Bicycle, of Newbury Park, Calif.

Hazard: The density of the steerer tubes can cause the forks to crack and break, posing a fall hazard to the consumer. 

Incidents/Injuries: Giant Bicycle has received one report of the fork cracking with no reported injuries.

Description: This recall involves 2009 TCR Advanced SL Team, SL 0, SL 1, SL 2, and SL (ISP) model bicycles and frames in silver, charcoal, blue and red. The words "Giant" and "TCR Advanced SL" are printed on the frame. Steerer tubes with "B", "N" or "P" at the end of the serial number are not included in this recall. Other "TCR" model bicycles are not included in the recall.

Sold by: Authorized Giant Bicycle dealers nationwide from August 2008 through December 2008 for between $3,300 and $7,500.

Manufactured in: Taiwan

Remedy: Consumers should stop riding these bicycles immediately and contact an authorized Giant Bicycle dealer for a free inspection and replacement fork.

Consumer Contact: For additional information, contact Giant Bicycle toll-free at (866) 458-2555 between 9 a.m. and 5 p.m. PT Monday through Friday, or visit the firm's Web site at www.giant-bicycles.com. 


Firm's Recall Hotline: (866) 458-2555 

CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772

CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908









SOURCE U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Link to this page: 





back to top 


Related Links: 

http://www.cpsc.gov
Photo Notes: 
NewsCom: http://www.newscom.com/cgi-bin/prnh/20030904/USCSCLOGO
AP Archive: http://photoarchive.ap.org
PRN Photo Desk, [email protected]



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Issuers of news releases and not PR Newswire are solely responsible for the accuracy of the content.
Terms and conditions, including restrictions on redistribution, apply.
Copyright © 1996-2009 PR Newswire Association LLC. All Rights Reserved.
A United Business Media company.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Bad Karma?*

I just came on to post that I finally decided on my new bike...and before I even have it, there's a recall on it!

I got a very humbling offer on a new 09 TCR Advanced SL 0, I just went to the shop to look at the one the mechanic had. Wow, the webite photo's are pathetic compared to it in person...it is stunning.

Anyway, probably fork will be replaced prior to shipment from the warehouse? or maybe at the dealer.

Either way, it doesn't change my mind. The only critique is, the Zipp's hubs and spokes look a little bland compared to the rest of the bike. I might have the shop relace the wheels with black spokes to spicen it up a little.


----------



## jrabbito (Nov 23, 2008)

I respect a bike company that has a complete recall. Heck Cervelo just did this on their wolf forks too.

Great frame and its sooo sexy in person.

Cheers


----------



## hooj (Apr 8, 2006)

As far as I know, the replacement forks are being shipped at the moment. We'll see what kind of job Giant does with this recall. At least they are doing this voluntarily after one fork broke.


----------



## steelisreal2 (Jun 26, 2006)

*Top marks...*

Top marks to De Grandi (Giant agents in New Zealand), I was notified of recall of the forks on my Advanced SL0 yesterday. Had new replacement forks fitted to my bike today by LBS, all ready for club racing tomorrow. 
Fantastic service. :thumbsup:


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

I emailed Giant Australia a couple days ago for more details. No reply 

Andrew


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

LBS told me yesterday that, shipment of my SL 0 is being held until the fork is replaced. Giant has the forks at the warehouse, and will change them all out prior to shipment. 

Hopefully, they prioritize the bikes waiting to be shipped, before retrofitting the bikes not sold yet.

Still months away here in Central New York from taking this beauty out on the roads, but I'm getting itchy none the less.


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Magdaddy said:


> LBS told me yesterday that, shipment of my SL 0 is being held until the fork is replaced. Giant has the forks at the warehouse, and will change them all out prior to shipment.
> 
> Hopefully, they prioritize the bikes waiting to be shipped, before retrofitting the bikes not sold yet.
> 
> Still months away here in Central New York from taking this beauty out on the roads, but I'm getting itchy none the less.


I'm in the same exact boat with the same exact bike. Where you given a time frame for shipping? I was told 4-6 weeks was the delay.

Unfortunately I'm in Arizona so I could be riding NOW if it wasn't for the recall. What a bumout.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

My LBS told me one week! The bike was ordered last Thursday, and he originaly said 7-10 days. I don't know if the rep gave him that info, or what.

For me-weather condition's and all, 4-6 really would not matter. However, I would much rather have the bike, fine tune the fit, get the new pedals, new computer/GPS...whatever.

I planned on hanging it in the basement next to the trainer, weight bench, and treadmill...inspiration you know. Plus, after seeing one already in person, I could easily pass the time by just looking at it.

I'll let you know if I get any more info, you please do the same.

Where abouts in Az are you? 

Good Luck!


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

My shop go all our forks yesterday I installed them today all is good at Cyclestar bikes..


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Mothereffer. I stopped by my shop this past weekend and they're telling me it's looking like it's closer to the 4 week estimate. What the heck?

Now I'm reading that one shop already has all of their replacement forks... unbelievable.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

Carl Carlson said:


> Mothereffer. I stopped by my shop this past weekend and they're telling me it's looking like it's closer to the 4 week estimate. What the heck?
> 
> Now I'm reading that one shop already has all of their replacement forks... unbelievable.



Well the shop I work for is the 1st GBS (Giant Bike Store) in the world. We are at the top of the list for anything and everything Giant. The fork will ship very soon be patient.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

gambo2166 said:


> Well the shop I work for is the 1st GBS (Giant Bike Store) in the world. We are at the top of the list for anything and everything Giant. The fork will ship very soon be patient.


Looks like Cyclestar got them 3 days ago- just sayin'  

Plus 1 to Giant for the voluntary recall.


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Anyone have any updates? I talked to someone at Giant last week and they're supposed to be replacing the forks at their warehouse this week and expect to start shipping bikes next week.


----------



## gambo2166 (Oct 20, 2004)

That is the word on the street..


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

LBS told me my SL 0 shipped today... He didn't ask from which warehouse, so I'm not sure when I'll see it. Maybe by this time next week?

It's on the way anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Yeah, I called Giant yesterday and they said all the forks have been replaced and bike should start shipping this week. I then called my shop to see if they'd heard anything and they didn't have any news.


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Magdaddy said:


> LBS told me my SL 0 shipped today... He didn't ask from which warehouse, so I'm not sure when I'll see it. Maybe by this time next week?
> 
> It's on the way anyway:thumbsup:


Any updates?

My shop still has no news for me.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*it's here.....*

called the shop today for grins and giggles. The mechanic said my bike was indeed in their posession(09 TCR Advanced SL 0). The shop owner-guy who will do the fit, is at the T.O C. until next Tuesday, a nice 12 day vacation don't you agree!

So, I'll resist the urge to go there to look at it till next week when he returns. I'll throw the new pedals on it...probably the black carbon Keo's, and have them trim the seatpost to fit. I know the bars are gonna be a little narrow for me, but are quite a bit wider than my current road bike, so we'll have to see how it feels.

Winter is back with abandon here in Central New York, too much snow on the roads to ride, and not enough in the woods to XC ski freaking beautiful.:mad2: 

Anyway, that's the latest from me. Ay news on yours Carl?


----------



## Carl Carlson (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, I do have an update actually. The bike shipped from the warehouse last Thursday (2/12) and showed up at the shop on Wednesday (2/18). I got a call around lunchtime that day to let me know it arrived and they'd be building it as soon as they hung up the phone. I picked up the bike after work (on Wednesday) but haven't been able to ride it yet. I'm trying to shake this cold that seems to keep lingering. To make matters worse it's in the 70's today and supposed to be up near 80 this weekend.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*Sweet! and congrat's!*

Man that's a good lookin bike. The other guy at my LBS that has one changed the seat to some funky Troy Lee thing, and put on different bars with white tape. It did change the look some.

All I've had to gaze at is the photo from the Giant site that still shows the Cosmic Carbon wheels. Those Zipp's look much nicer. 

Well, I sure hope you start to feel better faster Carl. If it helps, outside right now we have lake effect snow storms, with 20-30 mph wind gust's, and windchill down in the single digit's. 

I can't decide if I'm gonna go downstairs and hit the trainer, or go hit happy hour. A few legal beverages sound good right about now.

Thanks for the photo, and let me know your impressions when you get some miles on it.


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Could anyone tell me if the ISP's come UPS or freight truck..Thanks


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

*finally home*

couldn't bring it home on Wednesday because of an issue with the rear shifter being bad. Sram expidated a new shifter out, and I had the final fit done yesterday. I should get wider bars than came on it, shop reccomends a 44 wide as I measure 43. Everything else is good on the bike fit wise. It's been reccomended that I take off the Red cass and put on a Force for durability considerations. That reccomendation came from a friend who put's 7K mile's a years in, I average under 3K so I should see more longevity. Still a good heads up.

Anyway, my size small, with carbon Keo's-no bottle cage or cyclometer, weigh's a mere 14.77 lbs! Pretty amazing really. I'm considering a conversion to a Stan's tubless system, but the tire choices are limited currently to just two I believe. Stan's says you need a tire with a carbon bead to handle the 100+ pressure. I swear by Stan's for my mtb-5 years tubeless and no issues. I just bought a tubeless conversion for my cross bike, and am anxious to get that installed.

Anyway, it's gonna be quite a while before this gets any road grime on it here in Central New York. It's a damn beautiful bike, and considering it's part spec, it's reasonably priced. Personally, as somebody with a LONG history with Specialized, I think Giant's entire line of hi end bikes both mtn and road, are well spec'd for the money.


----------

